# Prendre films ipod sans le synchroniser, POSSIBLE ?



## john616 (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjourrr,

alors voila en fait un ami m'as passé son ipod nano video pour que je lui mette des films, je dois donc le synchroniser, mais sur le ipod, il y a des films que j'aimerais prendre pour moi, malheuresement le copier coller ne marche pas que faire ? car si je synchronise le ipod tout les films partiront

Merci de votre aide

A bientot 
Jonathan


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2008)

Mmmm, il  te faut un logiciel spécial, pour faire du transfert de iPod à disque dur...
Il y a par exemple iPodRip, ou YamiPod... mais je ne sais pas s'ils gèrent les vidéo.


----------



## rsjb (22 Avril 2008)

Il y a des logiciels payants ( compter 30 dollars US => 20 euros) qui gèrent la musique, les photos et les videos.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de freewares, mais je n'ai pas non plus cherché bien longtemps.


----------



## vincente007 (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, moi j'utilise SENUTI sous mac et on peut prendre les films avec et les musiques c'est un logiciel gratuit.


----------

